# Продукты компании Check Point Software, ZoneAlarm: Новости



## Саныч

*ZoneAlarm Security Suite 9.0.114.000*

Эта полезная программа обеспечивает наиболее полную защиту от всяческих Интернет-угроз. ZoneAlarm Security Suite может предотвращать заражение вирусами, проникновение кейлоггеров и других форм шпионских модулей.

Среди основных нововведений ZoneAlarm Security Suite 7.0 можно отметить:
* Защита от кражи данных. Программа отслеживает "черные" списки кредитных карт и сообщает пользователю, если вдруг номер его карты появился в таких списках. Кроме этого, целью этого сервиса является образование пользователя – программа постоянно дает советы по безопасному использованию кредиток в Интернете.
* Блокирование сайтов со шпионским содержимым. Программа идентифицирует вредоносные сайты и блокирует доступ к ним.
* Игровой режим, предназначенный для тех, кто увлекается онлайн-играми. Работа в нем не будет прервана сообщениями от брандмауэра и предложениями провести сканирование на вирусы.


Версия программы для скачивания 9.0.114.000

Размер файла 44.6 мегабайт

Тип файла EXE

Сайт автора http://www.zonelabs.com

Скачать ZoneAlarm Security Suite 9.0.114.000

_Данное программное обеспечение подходит для работы на компьютерах, ноутбуках и рабочих станциях с предустановленной операционной системой Windows. Устанавливая эту программу на компьютер вы соглашаетесь с условиями использования, декларируемыми разработчиками данного программного обеспечения. Вопросы, возникающие при работе с программой, следует адресовать ее непосредственным авторам._


----------



## Severnyj

*Безопасность: ZoneAlarm Free v.9.2.106.000*

Вышла новая версия ZoneAlarm Free, мощного, но в то же время удобного и простого в освоении брандмауэра, способного решать проблемы безопасности вашего ПК при работе в локальной сети или Web, включая беспроводные сети. Программа имеют гибкие настройки правил. Кроме имеющихся 6 дефолтных (по 3 на каждую из зон Local/Internet) пользователь может настраивать уровни безопасности самостоятельно. Удобно реализован фильтр приложений (аксесс-лист), позволяющий устанавливать права для каждой программы, рвущейся на свободу.

ZoneAlarm поддерживает проверку цифровой подписи, ведет подробный лог-файл событий и имеет средства для его анализа, с последующей выдачей текстовой и графической информации. Имеется возможность мгновенной автоматической или ручной блокировки доступа приложений к интернет, а также автоматическая проверка вложений электронной почты. В программе реализован настраиваемый контроль cookies, блокирующий передачу персональной информации о пользователе на Web-сайты. Функция блокировки рекламных баннеров и всплывающих окон позволяет избавиться от надоедливой рекламы, что чувствительно ускоряет скорость загрузки страниц в WWW.








Скачать ZoneAlarm Free v.9.2.106.000 можно по следующему адресу (44,8 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Обновленная линейка ZoneAlarm 2012 обеспечит безопасность домашних ПК*

Компания Check Point Software Technologies анонсировала обновленную линейку потребительских продуктов ZoneAlarm 2012, предназначенных для защиты домашних компьютеров от широкого спектра угроз. Вниманию пользователей предлагаются новые версии продуктов ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite, ZoneAlarm AntiVirus + Firewall, ZoneAlarm Extreme Security и ZoneAlarm Pro Firewall. 







Пользователи, знакомые с предыдущими версиями ZoneAlarm отметят обновленный пользовательский интерфейс продукта, который позволяет немедленно приступить к решению поставленной задачи, не тратя времени на изучение многочисленных функций и инструментов. Из главного окна приложения можно получить доступ к трем основным разделам, предназначенным для защиты компьютера и персональных данных и обеспечения безопасной работы в Интернете. Одним щелчком пользователь может перейти к настройке параметров защитных механизмов или приступить к решению обнаруженных проблем.

В основе продуктов ZoneAlarm 2012 (за исключением продукта ZoneAlarm Pro Firewall, не предусматривающего защиты от вирусов) лежит антивирусный движок от Kaspersky Lab. Однако производители продукта утверждают, что эффективность лицензированного движка была заметно повышена за счет его тесной интеграции с собственными технологиями обнаружения угроз. Поддержка механизмов поведенческого анализа обеспечит непрерывный мониторинг систем и гарантирует своевременное выявление признаков вредоносной активности приложений. Вниманию пользователей также предлагается облачный сервис ZoneAlarm DefenseNet, который осуществляет регулярный сбор данных более чем с 60 миллионов систем и позволяет идентифицировать новые и малоизученные угрозы, а также минимизирует число ложных срабатываний.

Продукты ZoneAlarm 2012 осуществляют первичное сканирование системы и позволяют избавиться от ряда угроз еще в процессе установки на жесткий диск пользовательского ПК. А пользователям пакетов ZoneAlarm Internet Security и Extreme Security в дополнение к антивирусной защите предлагаются мощные и простые в использовании средства родительского контроля, лицензированные у компании NetNanny.

Отдельного упоминания заслуживают опциональные сервисы и компоненты, доступные пользователям ZoneAlarm Extreme Security за небольшую дополнительную плату.

Пользователи смогут оценить преимущества технологии DataLock, которая отвечает за автоматическое шифрование всего содержимого жесткого диска, обеспечивая конфиденциальность важной информации в случае утери или кражи устройства. Еще одним любопытным нововведением является инструмент ZoneAlarm SocialGuard, обеспечивающий защиту посетителей сайта Facebook. Как утверждают разработчики, SocialGuard защитит от взлома учетной записи и опасных ссылок, а также оградит пользователей или их детей от подозрительных незнакомцев и агрессивно настроенных обитателей социальной сети. Те клиенты, которые приобретут или обновят продукты ZoneAlarm 2012 до новой версии до конца этого месяца, смогут совершенно бесплатно пользоваться сервисом SocialGuard в течение года.

Бесплатные ознакомительные версии продуктов ZoneAlarm 2012 можно найти на сайте разработчика.

По материалам сайта CNet и официального пресс-релиза.

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*ZoneAlarm v.10.0.240.000*

Вышли новые версии ZoneAlarm, мощного, но в то же время удобного и простого в освоении брэндмауэра, способного решать проблемы безопасности вашего ПК при работе в локальной сети или Web, включая беспроводные сети. Программа имеют гибкие настройки правил. Кроме имеющихся 6 дефолтных (по 3 на каждую из зон Local/Internet) пользователь может настраивать уровни безопасности самостоятельно. Удобно реализован фильтр приложений (аксесс-лист), позволяющий устанавливать права для каждой программы, рвущейся на свободу. 

ZoneAlarm поддерживает проверку цифровой подписи, ведет подробный лог-файл событий и имеет средства для его анализа, с последующей выдачей текстовой и графической информации. Имеется возможность мгновенной автоматической или ручной блокировки доступа приложений к интернет, а также автоматическая проверка вложений электронной почты. В программе реализован настраиваемый контроль cookies, блокирующий передачу персональной информации о пользователе на Web-сайты. Функция блокировки рекламных баннеров и всплывающих окон позволяет избавиться от надоедливой рекламы, что чувствительно ускоряет скорость загрузки страниц в WWW.






Первый официальный стабильный релиз 10-ой линейки продукта. Подробности можно прочитать здесь.

Скачать ZoneAlarm v.10.0.240.000 можно по следующим адресам (Windows All): 


Pro (57,2 МБ, Shareware) 
Security Suite (225,0 МБ, Shareware) 
with Antivirus (150,0 МБ, Shareware)


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ZoneAlarm 10.0.241.000 - средства для защиты компьютера от сетевых угроз*

Компания Check Point, под чьим именем выпускается известный персональный брандмауэр ZoneAlarm, повторно обновила версии своих продуктов. Программа призвана защитить компьютер от вторжения как из интернет, так и локальной сети. Оболочка выполнена в красочном и понятном для пользователя стиле, что облегчает конфигурирование и сам процесс работы. Как и практически в любом другом похожем продукте, имеется возможность контроля доступа отдельных приложений, а также их внутренних компонентов, что препятствует возможной их подмене на объекты с вредоносным кодом. Позволяет блокировать весь интернет трафик, фильтрует нежелательную рекламу, сайты и приложения-шпионы. Присутствует специальный игровой режим для упрощения процесса контроля защиты во время работы с 3D приложениями (количество предупреждений сведено к минимуму). Продвинутые пользователи могут выбрать для себя соответственный режим, в котором будут доступны практически все тонкие настройки программы. 

Распространяется в следующих вариантах:


ZoneAlarm Pro - с улучшенными возможностями, включая контроль приложений-шпионов и соответствующих сайтов, защиту персональных данных
ZoneAlarm with AntiVirus - с более продвинутым контролем доступа для приложений и интегрированным антивирусным пакетом
ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite – включает все возможности трех предыдущих продуктов, плюс защиту от спама и «фишинга», а также мониторинг и контроль IM-клиентов (ICQ и прочие) за счет приложения IMsecure
ZoneAlarm Extreme Security – включает все возможности трех предыдущих продуктов, плюс систему шифрования для хранения персональных данных, средства для оптимизации системы и поддержку резервного копирования online

В этом релизе были исправлены проблемы с операционными системами на языках, отличных от английского вместе с системами шифрования данных на накопителях (подробнее). 

Ознакомительные версии работают в течение 15-ти дней без каких-либо ограничений:


ZoneAlarm Pro 10.0.241.000 (57.2 MB, shareware)
ZoneAlarm with Antivirus 10.0.241.000 (150.1 MB, shareware)
ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 10.0.241.000 (225.8 MB, shareware)
ZoneAlarm Extreme Security 10.0.241.000 (249.9 MB, shareware).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ZoneAlarm v.10.0.250.000 - мощный, но простой и удобный брандмауэр для защиты ПК*

Вышли новые версии ZoneAlarm, мощного, но в то же время удобного и простого в освоении брандмауэра, способного решать проблемы безопасности вашего ПК при работе в локальной сети или Web, включая беспроводные сети. 

В новой версии добавлена поддержка Firefox 5 и Internet Explorer 9 для ZoneAlarm Security Toolbar, исправлен конфликт в работе с HP Support Assistant. Подробности можно прочитать тут.

Скачать ZoneAlarm v.10.0.250.000 можно по следующим адресам (Windows All):


Pro (52,8 МБ, Shareware)
Security Suite (221,0 МБ, Shareware)
with Antivirus (145,9 МБ, Shareware)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Компания Check Point представляет систему 61000*

Компания Check Point, объявила заказчикам и партнёрам в вещательной студии NASDAQ Marketsite в Нью-Йорке о запуске новой системы защиты Check Point 61000 security system, самого быстродействующего в отрасли шлюза безопасности. Новая система 61000 предлагает изменяемую производительность для информационных центров, поставщиков телекоммуникационных и «облачных» услуг, с платформой, обладающей множеством блейдов, способной на невероятную производительность одного межсетевого экрана до 1 Тб/с и более. 

В этом году её производительность составляет 200 Гб/с. Новая система поддерживает 70 миллионов одновременных соединений и около 600 тысяч сессий в секунду, обеспечивая многотранзакционным средам производительность защиты, не имеющую аналогов в мире.

Кроме того, компания Check Point объявила о выпуске нового программного блейда R75.20, основанного на архитектуре Software Blade Architecture™, нового приложения для информационных центров Check Point 21400, а также новой системы показателей производительности защиты – SecurityPower™. Эта новая система показателей позволит заказчикам измерять потребности в защите в «единицах силы защиты» (Security Power Units (SPU)) и сравнивать результаты с рейтингом каждого решения в сфере безопасности, повышая точность определения производительности приложений при нарушениях безопасности и в ходе ежедневных операций. 

Система Check Point 61000 в настоящее время достигает показателя SecurityPower до 14600 SPU, что равняется мощности около 150 современных типичных корпоративных приложений и более чем в 12 раз превышает производительность приложений самого высокого уровня, предлагаемых на рынке.

«Когда речь идёт о защите особо прихотливых сетевых сред, безопасность и производительность являются двумя важнейшими факторами, которыми нельзя пренебречь. Система 61000 разработана с нуля для поддержки уникальных сервисных требований информационных центров и поставщиков услуг. Она сочетает в себе расширенные технологии безопасности для контроля доступа к сети и защиты от современных атак или заражений мобильных устройств — и всё это при молниеносной производительности, — говорит основатель, председатель правления и главный исполнительный директор компании Check Point Software Technologies Гил Швед. — Сегодня мы поднимаем планку в сфере защиты информационных центров будущего. Наши заказчики пользуются шлюзом безопасности с блейдами программного обеспечения и оборудования, который может расти путём добавления дальнейших инноваций в сфере оборудования и ПО, и создан для усиления безопасности сети».

С новой системой Check Point 61000 на рынке появляется платформа для защиты 3D Security, которая позволяет предприятиям противостоять растущим комбинированным угрозам в высокоскоростных средах. Новое приложение является изменяемой системой, которая может содержать до 12 модулей шлюза безопасности мощностью более 1 Тб/с. Производительность отдельных межсетевых экранов системы 61000 достигает 200 Гб/с, а производительность системы предотвращения вторжению IPS достигает рекордных показателей — 85 Гб/с на основе стандартного профиля и 40 Гб/с на основе рекомендованного профиля защиты при реальном составе трафика. При помощи приложения 61000 заказчики смогут легко оптимизировать и консолидировать любое количество видов защиты, доступных в архитектуре Check Point Software Blade Architecture™, — межсетевых экранов, VPN, IPS, URL-фильтров, антивирусов и контроля приложений в едином, интегрированном решении.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Check Point разработал новую систему защиту предприятия от ботнетов*

Компания Check Point Software Technologies анонсировала новый продукт под названием Anti-Bot Software Blade, который по заявления производителя, гарантирует надежную защиту от ботнетов и т.н. «комплексных продолжительных угроз» Advance Persistent Threats. Новое решение в полной мере использует возможности современного фирменного движка ThreatSpect, позволяющего не только идентифицировать бот-системы, но и обнаруживать управляющие серверы по IP, DNS или URL-адресу, а также блокировать потенциально опасные коммуникации между хакером и его жертвой.







Ботами называются вредоносные программы, которые позволяют киберпреступникам перехватывать контроль над компьютерами и использовать их для совершения нелегальных действий, таких как рассылка спама, кража информации или организация атак Denial of Service (DoS). Бот-системы управляются дистанционно, а их деятельность в большинстве случаев остается совершенно незаметной для пользователя. Решить проблему поможет программное обеспечение Anti Bot Software Blade, которое запускается на шлюзах безопасности Check Point и работает в тесной связке с другими средствами защиты. 

В обязанности продукта входит тщательный мониторинг сетевого трафика, обнаружение инфицированных компьютеров и минимизация наносимого ущерб за счет блокировки любых взаимодействий между ботом и управляющим сервером. Приложение обнаруживает и пресекает любые попытки передачи похищенных данных или приказов на отправку спама. В состав продукта также входят средства для проведения компьютерной криминалистической экспертизы. В распоряжении уполномоченных специалистов окажутся подробные отчеты с информацией о количестве зараженных систем и их активности. 

Новый продукт представляет собой современное средство защиты, реализованное в виде программного блейда. Архитектура Check Point Software Blade позволяет клиентским организациям составить список необходимых защитных механизмов и функций и обеспечить их бесперебойную работу на отдельной аппаратной платформе. В качестве программных блейдов могут выступать межсетевой экран, VPN, IPS, система управления приложениями и др. К преимуществам предлагаемой архитектуры относится тесная интеграция между компонентами системы защиты и возможность централизованного управления ими. Новый программный блэйд Anti-Bot Software Blade, к примеру, может использоваться в сочетании с системой предотвращения вторжений Intrusion Prevention, антивирусом Antivirus & Anti-Malware и компонентом URL Filtering, блокирующим доступ к потенциально опасным сайтам. 

Ссылаясь на результаты тестирования, производитель утверждает, что эффективность обнаружения активных ботов, продемонстрированная Anti Bot Software Blade, составляет 100%. Крупной фармацевтической компании удалось обнаружить 61 инфицированную машину в одном из своих подразделений, в течение одного часа с момента введения системы в эксплуатацию. 

Check Point также анонсировала новую линейку аппаратных решений, гарантирующих повышенную скорость развертывания защитного ПО и его более быструю работу. Предлагаемое оборудование будет доступно по той же цене, что и существующие устройства Check Point, однако позволят пользователям оценить троекратный прирост производительности.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012 - новая версия бесплатного фаервола*

*Компания Check Point Software Technologies представила новейшую бесплатную версию своего программного двунаправленного брандмауэра для личного пользования и для некоммерческих организаций под названием ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012*

Пакет ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012, совместимый с любым локального установленным антивирусом, блокирует вторжения злоумышленников и не дает вирусам обойти защитные системы. 







Представители компании Check Point считают, что хороший двунаправленный брандмауэр является обязательным дополнением к традиционному антивирусу. Бесплатный продукт от Check Point призван стать доступным и надежным решением для таких ситуаций. Новая версия ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012, которую можно бесплатно загрузить с сайта продукта www.zonealarm.com/freefirewall, предлагает пользователям обновленный интерфейс, заимствованный у коммерческого варианта ZoneAlarm 2012. После установки ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012 работает в полностью автоматическом режиме, не требуя внимания со стороны пользователя. Обеспечивается контроль всех видов входящего и исходящего трафика, так что сетевые злоумышленники не смогут ни проникнуть на компьютер, ни отослать с него нужную информацию, ни выполнить атаку по команде кибер-преступников.

Перед лицом возможных сетевых атак ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012 делает защищаемый ПК невидимым для злоумышленников. Кроме того, когда вредоносные программы обходят антивирусную защиту и проникают на компьютер, вступает в действие уникальная функция защиты исходящего трафика в ZoneAlarm Free Firewall. Эта защита не дает похитителям отправлять захваченную информацию на свои управляющие серверы и проводить атаки по контактам владельца ПК. Таким образом, ZoneAlarm Free Firewall формирует для пользователя важнейшие первый и последний рубежи обороны.

В то время, как многие другие брандмауэры, включая встроенный брандмауэр Windows, обеспечивают лишь частичную защиту и генерируют слишком много предупреждений, пакет ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012 не усложняет, а облегчает работу пользователя. Дополнительно новая версия продукта задействует возможности облачного сервиса ZoneAlarm DefenseNet. Сервис ZoneAlarm DefenseNet автоматически проверяет безопасность программ, анализируя данные от более чем 60 миллионов пользователей по всему миру, что помогает избавиться от лишних предупреждений и остановок в работе.

Мощный бесплатный программный брандмауэр ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012 совместим с операционными системами Windows 7, Windows Vista и Windows XP, а также с любыми локальными антивирусами. Кроме стандартных функций блокировки исходящих и входящих соединений, этот продукт предлагает мощную защиту от похищения личных данных, контроль благонадежности сайтов и модуль анти-фишинга. На данный момент продукт доступен на английском, французском, немецком, испанском и итальянском языках – о планах по поддержке русского языка пока не сообщается.

Скачать ZoneAlarm Free Firewall 2012 (148 MB, Windows 7 / Vista / XP, бесплатно). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ThreatCloud – облачное обнаружение и блокирование сетевых угроз от Check Point*

Израильская компания Check Point, известная своими программными и аппаратными системами информационной безопасности, представила новый облачный сервис под названием ThreatCloud. Основная задача этого сервиса заключается в борьбе с ботнетами – всемирная сеть наблюдательных серверов помогает выявлять ботнеты в реальном времени, а затем блокировать их проникновение в корпоративные сети.







Основой работы сервиса ThreatCloud является сеть подключенных к Интернету агентских систем. Кроме того, дополнительным источником информации о новых угрозах служат отраслевые бюллетени о вредоносном ПО. В совокупности облачная разведывательная сеть и промышленные ленты сообщений помогают отслеживать постоянно изменяемые IP-адреса, связанные с ботнетами и другими сетевыми угрозами. Собранную и обработанную информацию об угрозах можно направить в защитные шлюзы Check Point, в которых используются новые модули расширения под названием Anti-Bot Software Blade. Модули расширения Anti-Bot помогают определить заражение или компрометацию компьютеров внутри защитного периметра, а также позволяют определить, где находится пункт управления ботнетом. Далее шлюзы Check Point могут блокировать попытки исходящих передач и выдать предупреждение о проблеме с безопасностью для выполнения дальнейших действий.

Вдобавок к технологии ThreatCloud, компания Check Point представила серию программных модулей расширения к свои шлюзам под названием Antivirus Software Blade. За счет установки этих блейд-модулей в шасси шлюза можно обеспечивается прием информации из сервиса ThreatCloud в реальном времени.

Вместе с сервисом ThreatCloud и блейд-модулями Antivirus Software Blade компания Check Point представила новую версию своей унифицированной операционной системы Gaia R75.40 для расширяемых шасси. Теперь в системе Gaia реализованы дополнительные встроенные инструменты для обеспечения безопасности, такие, как вставка водяных знаков в файлы для борьбы с утечками (DLP watermarking) и расширенная конфигурация прокси-сервера для web-трафика.

Последние два года компания Check Point поддерживала две отдельных операционных системы для своих аппаратных продуктов из-за покупки линии Nokia по производству аппаратных систем безопасности. Теперь же новый релиз 64-битной системы Gaia поддерживает все устройства Check Point, открытые серверы и виртуализованные шлюзы, в том числе, для сетей IPv4 и IPv6, с поддержкой до 70 миллионов одновременных соединений. В состав релиза Gaia R75.40 также включена утилита SmartLog для анализа системных журналов – она превращает необработанные данные в полноценный материал для принятия решений с возможностью поиска по ключевым словам.

Подробнее о новых продуктах компании Check Point можно прочитать официальном пресс-релизе по адресу http://www.checkpoint.com/press/2012/041712-threatcloud-first-network-to-fight-cybercrime.html.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Бесплатный брандмауэр ZoneAlarm дополнили антивирусом*

Check Point подготовила и выпустила новый продукт для индивидуальных пользователей и некоммерческих организаций. Если ранее под маркой ZoneAlarm предлагался лишь бесплатный сетевой экран, то отныне с серверов компании можно загрузить и установить уже комбинацию брандмауэра и антивируса, не требующую приобретения лицензии.

ZoneAlarm Free Firewall давно известен как простой, но надежный сетевой экран, не предъявляющий особых требований к квалификации пользователя и в то же время способный обеспечить неплохую защиту от вторжений и сетевых атак. Сочетание же брандмауэра с антивирусом до недавнего времени было исключительно платным решением, доступным в двух модификациях - Internet Security Suite и Extreme Security. В свое время компания лицензировала антивирусный движок у "Лаборатории Касперского" и, судя по всему, продолжает использовать его - по крайней мере, свидетельств обратного на данный момент нет. Отечественный производитель защитных решений также пока никак не прокомментировал это событие.

Новый продукт получил наименование ZoneAlarm Free Antivirus + Firewall 2013. В корпоративном блоге говорится, что данное решение обеспечивает многоуровневую защиту от известных и новых угроз, возникающих в условиях растущей активности злоумышленников и развития социальных сетей. Разработчики подчеркивают, что программный пакет отличается быстродействием и отсутствием каких-либо внутренних конфликтов, что позволяет ему работать эффективно и обеспечивает простое и легкое взаимодействие с пользователем. В настоящее время продукт локализован на основных европейских языках - английском, французском, немецком и испанском.

Бесплатный пакет включает следующие элементы защиты: антивирус / антишпион, сетевой экран, поведенческий анализатор, антифишинговый модуль, репутационный сервис для веб-сайтов, средство предупреждения о потенциально опасных загрузках, а также компонент обороны личных данных. В отличие от своих коммерческих собратьев, упомянутых выше, он лишен родительского контроля, безопасной среды для браузера и инструмента для повышения производительности компьютера; кроме того, пользователям бесплатного пакета не оказывается техническая поддержка, а автоматическое обновление антивирусных баз будет производиться не чаще 1 раза в сутки.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Check Point представляет новый модуль Security Acceleration*

Check Point объявила сегодня о выпуске нового модуля Security Acceleration, который разработан с учетом специальных требований, предъявляемых высокопроизводительными средами, критичными к задержкам. Благодаря созданной компанией Check Point передовой технологии SecurityCore™, модуль Security Acceleration позволяет достигать пропускной способности межсетевого экрана до 110 Гбит/с, а латентность при этом составляет не более 5 микросекунд. Межсетевой экран высотой в 2U (rack-unit — стеллажные единицы) обеспечивает самую высокую производительность в отрасли.

Для многих высокопроизводительных приложений и дата-центров низкая сетевая латентность является ключевым условием успеха. Финансовые торговые и инвестиционные компании, например, нуждаются в быстром выполнении транзакций, поскольку потенциальные сделки возникают и исчезают за мельчайшие доли секунды. В таких чувствительных к производительности средах модуль Security Acceleration обеспечивает беспрецедентное сочетание безопасности и эффективности.

В основе модуля Security Acceleration лежит инновационная аппаратная технология SecurityCore™, которая использует возможности параллельных вычислений для ускорения операций по обеспечению безопасности. Благодаря 108 ядрам, можно разгрузить центральный процессор, передав многие операции, связанные с обеспечением безопасности, под контроль модуля Security Acceleration, что позволяет реализовать в сетевых средах больше защитных функций.

«Многие компании, использующие высокопроизводительные сетевые приложения, сталкиваются с очень высокими требованиями к обеспечению безопасности без ущерба для скорости работы системы, — говорит Дорит Дор (DoritDor), вице-президент по продуктам компании Check Point Software Technologies. — Предлагая инновационные технологии и доступ к большему количеству ядер безопасности, модуль Security Acceleration позволяет достичь производительности, соответствующей высокотехнологичным средам передачи данных. Нашим клиентам не придется выбирать между скоростью и эффективностью».

Модуль Security Acceleration — оптимальное решений для компаний, работающих на финансовых рынках, поставщиков услуг и дата-центров, где сетевая латентность оказывает ключевое влияние на успех бизнеса. Новый модуль Security Acceleration предоставляет беспрецедентные возможности аппаратного ускорения, существенно повышая производительность и поддерживая до 300000 одновременных соединений в секунду; скорость обслуживания пакетов при этом достигает 60 миллионов в секунду, а латентность составляет всего лишь несколько микросекунд. Это обеспечивает безопасность для приложений, предъявляющих самые высокие требования к производительности, и позволяет поддерживать непрерывное функционирование бизнеса.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ZoneAlarm Free v.10.2.068.000 - бесплатная версия серии брандмауэров ZoneAlarm*

Вышла новая версия ZoneAlarm Free, мощного, но в то же время удобного и простого в освоении брандмауэра, способного решать проблемы безопасности вашего ПК при работе в локальной сети или Web, включая беспроводные сети. Программа имеют гибкие настройки правил. Кроме имеющихся 6 дефолтных (по 3 на каждую из зон Local/Internet) пользователь может настраивать уровни безопасности самостоятельно. Удобно реализован фильтр приложений (аксесс-лист), позволяющий устанавливать права для каждой программы, рвущейся на свободу.

ZoneAlarm поддерживает проверку цифровой подписи, ведет подробный лог-файл событий и имеет средства для его анализа, с последующей выдачей текстовой и графической информации. Имеется возможность мгновенной автоматической или ручной блокировки доступа приложений к интернет, а также автоматическая проверка вложений электронной почты. В программе реализован настраиваемый контроль cookies, блокирующий передачу персональной информации о пользователе на Web-сайты. Функция блокировки рекламных баннеров и всплывающих окон позволяет избавиться от надоедливой рекламы, что чувствительно ускоряет скорость загрузки страниц в WWW. 







Скачать ZoneAlarm Free v.10.2.068.000 можно по следующему адресу (2,1 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ZoneAlarm v.10.2.078.000 - мощный, но простой и удобный брандмауэр для защиты ПК*

Вышли новые версии ZoneAlarm, мощного, но в то же время удобного и простого в освоении брандмауэра, способного решать проблемы безопасности вашего ПК при работе в локальной сети или Web, включая беспроводные сети.







В новой версии обновлены локализации, доработан установщик, добавлена поддержка Firefox, исправлены ошибки, добавлена опция блокировки всей интернет-активности и блокировки антивируса и файервола на 5 минут, доработана панель управления и антивирусный движок, исправлены ошибки. Подробности можно прочитать тут.

Скачать ZoneAlarm v.10.2.078.000 можно по следующим адресам (Windows All):


Pro (119,4 МБ, Shareware)
 Security Suite (239,7 МБ, Shareware)
 with Antivirus (164,6 МБ, Shareware)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ZoneAlarm Free v.10.2.081.000 - бесплатная версия серии брандмауэров ZoneAlarm*

Вышла новая версия ZoneAlarm Free, мощного, но в то же время удобного и простого в освоении брандмауэра, способного решать проблемы безопасности вашего ПК при работе в локальной сети или Web, включая беспроводные сети. Программа имеют гибкие настройки правил. Кроме имеющихся 6 дефолтных (по 3 на каждую из зон Local/Internet) пользователь может настраивать уровни безопасности самостоятельно. Удобно реализован фильтр приложений (аксесс-лист), позволяющий устанавливать права для каждой программы, рвущейся на свободу.

ZoneAlarm поддерживает проверку цифровой подписи, ведет подробный лог-файл событий и имеет средства для его анализа, с последующей выдачей текстовой и графической информации. Имеется возможность мгновенной автоматической или ручной блокировки доступа приложений к интернет, а также автоматическая проверка вложений электронной почты. В программе реализован настраиваемый контроль cookies, блокирующий передачу персональной информации о пользователе на Web-сайты. Функция блокировки рекламных баннеров и всплывающих окон позволяет избавиться от надоедливой рекламы, что чувствительно ускоряет скорость загрузки страниц в WWW. 







Скачать ZoneAlarm Free v.10.2.081.000 можно по следующему адресу (2,1 МБ, Freeware, Windows All). 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*ZoneAlarm v.11.0.018.000 - мощный, но простой и удобный брандмауэр для защиты ПК*

Вышли новые версии ZoneAlarm, мощного, но в то же время удобного и простого в освоении брандмауэра, способного решать проблемы безопасности вашего ПК при работе в локальной сети или Web, включая беспроводные сети.

В новой версии добавлена поддержка операционной системы Windows 8, добавлена поддержка веб-браузера Firefox 16, исправлены ошибки при работе с Java 7. Подробности можно прочитать тут.

Скачать ZoneAlarm v.11.0.018.000 можно по следующим адресам (Windows All):


Pro (105,7 МБ, Shareware)
 Security Suite (230,5 МБ, Shareware)
 with Antivirus (155,3 МБ, Shareware)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Предпразничные скидки от ZoneAlarm*




​
До 17 декабря можно приобрести продукты ZoneAlarm со скидкой 50% и более. Так годовая лицензия на *ZoneAlarm® PRO Antivirus + Firewall* обойдется вам в $14.95, а двухгодовая в $24.95


Подробнее читаем тут


----------



## Severnyj

*Постпраздничные скидки от Zone Alarm*

Новый год прошел, но Zone Alarm не завязывает со скидками, так до 7 января можно приобрести продукты компании CheckPoint со значительными скидками.





*ZoneAlarm® PRO Antivirus + Firewall* - лицензия на один год будет стоить $14.95, а на 2 года - $24.95, подробнее читаем тут


----------



## Mila

*ZoneAlarm Free v.11.0 - бесплатная версия серии брандмауэров ZoneAlarm*

Вышла новая версия ZoneAlarm Free, мощного, но в то же время удобного и простого в освоении брандмауэра, способного решать проблемы безопасности вашего ПК при работе в локальной сети или Web, включая беспроводные сети. Программа имеют гибкие настройки правил. Кроме имеющихся 6 дефолтных (по 3 на каждую из зон Local/Internet) пользователь может настраивать уровни безопасности самостоятельно. Удобно реализован фильтр приложений (аксесс-лист), позволяющий устанавливать права для каждой программы, рвущейся на свободу. 

ZoneAlarm поддерживает проверку цифровой подписи, ведет подробный лог-файл событий и имеет средства для его анализа, с последующей выдачей текстовой и графической информации. Имеется возможность мгновенной автоматической или ручной блокировки доступа приложений к интернет, а также автоматическая проверка вложений электронной почты. В программе реализован настраиваемый контроль cookies, блокирующий передачу персональной информации о пользователе на Web-сайты. Функция блокировки рекламных баннеров и всплывающих окон позволяет избавиться от надоедливой рекламы, что чувствительно ускоряет скорость загрузки страниц в WWW.






Скачать ZoneAlarm Free v.11.0 можно по следующему адресу (2,3 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).



источник


----------



## Phoenix

15.0.139.17085 версия. Агрессивная реклама - неактивная кнопка закрытия.



 
А в остальном почти то же, что раньше.


----------



## born

Выпустили новую версию 15.0.159.17147. Посмотрим, будут ли продолжаться проблемы на Win 10 с этой версией. Клянутся что совместили с Windows Defender. 
Интересно, что продукт столько лет развивается а не языков толком, да и с серверами обновлений тоже проблемы бывают, как и были.


----------



## born

Опять обновили версию до 15.0.653.17211. Написали, что убрали баги с загрузкой диагностического пакета, обновления в платных версиях и игровом режиме. Сижу на free и internet security версиях уже 5 лет. Тяжёлые баги были полгода назад, после того как вышла anniversary update в Windows 10. На Windows 8.1 работал продукт вообще безукоризненно. Последнее обновление пошло продукту впрок и конфликты с Windows 10 прекратились. Правда работу серверов обновления так радикально и не улучшили, но зависания обновлений прекратились. Посмотрим, что наворотили с этим обновлением.
Совет решившим попробовать его ZA antivirus+2017,
1.Не "пережимайте" Windows10 её шпионские функции файерволлом. получите такой баг, что небо с овчинку покажется из-за "не убиваемых" процессов и проблем с Edge. Лучше снесите шпионаж "10"-ки программой Blackbird.
2. Не присваивайте в настройках приложений файерволла привилегий типа "доверенное" и "супер" системным процессам Windows. Файерволл использует каталог Microsoft и сам знает, что ему делать. Сторонние программы можете запрещать и разрешать, как вашей милости будет угодно.
3.В настройках файерволла поставьте галочку в окошке "Блокировать фрагменты". Не назначайте вашу домашнюю сеть "доверенной". пусть останется "общественной". Целее будете.
Антивирус работает уверенно даже на тяжёлых играх. Не забывайте включать игровой режим. А файерволл так вообще, непрошибаем, если включите в нём "защиту от подгрузки элементов ActiveX" в браузере , то IE и Edge могут работать нестабильно. С Chrome же никаких происшествий никогда не было и ZA с ним не конфликтует. Запуск Tor с флешки будет сильно замедлен, но в работе не тормозит. Шифр -системы ZA практически не тормозит. Прекрасно работает с "7zip" и подобными архиваторами -распаковщиками. Web- зонтик у internet security версии надёжный. К то юзает free версию используйте Adgard, где настройте хорошо антифишинговый и антималварный фильтр. В целом продукт железобетонно надёжный. А файерволл, там ,вообще, не удавалось взломать никому.Он действительно лучший. Удачи!


----------



## born

Вовремя обновились, под Windows 10 Creators Update, потому, что было не понятно, продолжать использовать ZA или же искать что-то новое? К загрузке с сайта фирмы - разработчика предлагается версия продукта: ZoneAlarm Free Antivirus+ 2017 15.1.501.17249. В пояснении написали, что улучшили быстродействие, исправили ошибки, сделали версию совместимой с Creators Update и перешли на другой улучшенный движок. На деле же, как был лицензионный движок Касперского, так и остался. Видимо, улучшились вслед за самим Касперским, который тоже модернизировал свои продукты под годичное обновление Microsoft. Увеличение производительности не помешает продукту, потому, что после обновления Windows 10 до версии 14393.970 есть некоторое относительное ухудшение. Впрочем не критичное. Осталось только дождаться установки Creators Update и поглядеть, как это всё будет выглядеть на живой клиентской машине. Надеюсь, что таких багов .как после прошлогоднего "годичного обновления" и последовавших за ним серии панических и невнятных фиксов, со стороны Microsoft, ZA будет работать уверенно и исправно, как это было например, на Windows 8.1, где этот антивирус не вызывал вообще никаких нареканий и тихо себе работал, абсолютно никому не мешая.


----------



## Кирилл

born, а вы бы рассказали что за зверь такой вообще))
Из личного опыта.


----------



## born

Вы подразумеваете, что надо сделать небольшой обзор самого антивируса? Хорошо, в ближайшие дни, когда появится свободная минута.


----------



## born

ZoneAlarm Free Antivirus+ усечённая версия ZoneAlarm Internet Security. Комплексный антивирусный продукт, который имеет длительную историю развития. В виде файрволла он появился ещё в начале 2000-х годов, постепенно совершенствуясь, приобретя лицензию на драйвера и движок у Лаборатории Касперского и достиг определённой степени совершенства. Этот антивирус крайне редко фигурирует в сравнительных испытаниях с другими антивирусами, хотя, объективно его результаты совсем не плохи. Несмотря на требовательность к ресурсам компьютера, при правильной настройке антивирус себя проявляет очень незначительно. Включает в себя следующие компоненты: антивирус-антишпион, файрволл, поведенческий контроль программ, защита персональных данных (защита платежей и сигнализация о движении счёта на кредитной карте), которая, к сожалению ,работает только в США. резервное копирование он-лайн ( требуется установка и активация дополнительного ПО) и выделяется 5 Гб облака. Последние две функции особо не нужны, хотя можно поместить в облако постоянно обновляющуюся резервную копию системы. Имеется диагностический пакет работы антивируса, игровой режим для геймеров (прекрасно работает), можно настроить проведение сканирований системы. по вашему усмотрению. Всё это вспомогательные функции, которые значительно более развиты у платных версий продукта. Главное достоинство же комплекса в антивирусе-антишпионе, который показывает неплохие результаты детекта вредоносных программ. Хотя и хуже чем "родитель" Касперский. Поведенческий анализ неплох, ( у меня как-то заблокировал приличного такого Траяна-шифровальщика). Плохо детектирует рекламные малвары и ПНП. Файрволл -основной компонент этого продукта. В настройках " по умолчанию"! сразу переводит систему в stealth- режим, и обеспечивает совершенно непробиваемую защиту от сканирования портов, попыток подгрузки инъекций. Кроме того, следит за host-файлом. Можно настроить разные уровни срабатывания и защиты системы, довольно внушительный список угроз по которым будет выдана сигнализация Совершенно немаловажным является настройка позволяющая защиту ARP и загрузки фрагментов. Таким образом имеются необходимые инструменты предотвращения хакерских атак. Выбор доверенных программ файрволл осуществляет автоматически на основе каталога Microsoft. Впрочем, присваивать приложениям степени доверия можно и в ручном режиме от "запретить" до "супер". При этом, автоматический выбор лучше отключить. Как и у всех файрволлов можно настраивать доступ приложений к сети, блокировку, выдачу сигнала. Есть и дополнительные функции защиты изменения системных файлов от модификации, подгрузки в IE ActivX-модулей и прочие полезности. Не следует пытаться блокировать файрволлом шпионские функции ОС Windows. Получите не работоспособную систему с зависающими намертво в памяти приложениями. Не следует присваивать системным процессам Windows излишних привилегий доверенности. В целом же, это очень надёжный защитный комплекс, который вполне себе заменяет платный и дорогой антивирус. Загрузку сторонних файлов из сети будет контролировать ровно так,как вы настроите его оповещения и уровень срабатывания. Как таковой WEB-зонтик и контент фильтр имеются только в платной версии.
Теперь о недостатках. Очень глубоко интегрируется в систему и загружается даже в "безопасном режиме". Чтобы надёжно его отключить, например при "откате" системы к нужной точке восстановления, нужно не только отключить модули в интерфейсе (это ровно ничего не меняет в процессах), а нужно именно отключить их в "Службах" и перевести в режим "отключено". После перезагрузить машину и заниматься уже непосредственно восстановлением. Бывали случаи и влияния его на Центр обновления Windows а именно на функции службы bits и службу Центра обновления. Впрочем, эти баги с Windows 10 были исправлены самим вендором, путём обновления версии. Антивирус не имеет русского языка, что ,конечно возмутительно, его НЕ ПРОДАЮТ ЗА РУБЛИ. И можно купить платную версию только имея валютный счёт. ( при авторизации вы увидите, как много нужно сказать о себе на официальном сайте). Естественно, что эти данные немедленно лягут в какую-то базу данных. Может это и не особо нужно, ведь бесплатная версия вполне себе жизнеспособна и функциональна. Обновление антивирусных сигнатур, автоматически происходит только раз в сутки. Что не мешает пользователю между делом, нажать кнопку "обновить". При выходе новой версии программы, с её обновлением сервера разработчика будут очень долго тянуть резину, проще скачать самому дистрибутив и установить его. Старую версию при этом удалять вручную не надо, установщик всё сделает сам. Рекомендую попробовать его установить на свою машину. Это достаточно мощный и тихий защитный комплекс. Удачи друзья!


----------



## born

Наконец-то обновили версию до 15.1.509.17508. Написали, что обновили драйверы движка, улучшили быстродействие и совместима с Creators Update, хотя и предыдущая версия работала с этой сборкой Windows 10 (1703). Но и на сборке 1709 Fall Creators Update работает без замечаний.
ЗЫ: С наступающим Новым Годом!


----------



## Theriollaria

born написал(а):


> Наконец-то обновили версию до 15.1.509.17508. Написали, что обновили драйверы движка, улучшили быстродействие и совместима с Creators Update, хотя и предыдущая версия работала с этой сборкой Windows 10 (1703). Но и на сборке 1709 Fall Creators Update работает без замечаний.


Со скоростью работы там беда (на мой взгляд). Не самый шустрый продукт. Скорее всего сетевой драйвер, перехватывающий все на лету -довольно медленный. Файрвол, опять же, у них 2й десяток лет почти и не менялся.


----------



## born

Прошу прощения за задержку с ответом, так как не было резона посетить форум ( который таки просматриваю с удовольствием) и немного подискутировать. По сути ZA это и есть файрволл с примонтированным к нему лицензионным Касперским. Не знаю, какие там у них отношения, но действительно, драйвера несколько тяжеловесны. Впрочем особого подтормаживания я не наблюдаю. Сильные баги были в октябре 2016 года, когда "мелкомягкие" разродились сырейшей, недоработанной, кривой версией 1607. Вот тогда и я даже подумывал о сносе ZA к которому просто привык и он меня не подводил. Файрволл там, по внешности старый, а по сути новый. Дорабатывается и не потихоньку, а нормально так. Что же до их легендарных задержек с автоматическим обновлением версий и полуручным ( раз в сутки) обновлением баз, то это политика компании по отношению к пользователям бесплатного продукта. В платной версии всё это совершенно не тревожит, так как делается быстро и в срок.
Так вот, вышла очередная версия15.1.522.17528, которая несколько улучшила быстродействие. Видимо это влияние того патча, который запустил Касперский для своих продуктов из-за неудовлетворительных результатов тестов на быстродействие в новейших сборках Windows. Других предположений у меня нет и данных тоже, т.к. никто ничего не пишет.


----------



## born

Кстати сказать к вышенаписанному, что официально и эта версия их продукта относится к сборке 1703. На 1709 она уже у меня работает без проблем.


----------



## Theriollaria

born написал(а):


> Прошу прощения за задержку с ответом, так как не было резона посетить форум ( который таки просматриваю с удовольствием) и немного подискутировать. По сути ZA это и есть файрволл с примонтированным к нему лицензионным Касперским.


 Так и есть CheckPoint является создателем файрвола ZA. Это файрвол с прикрученным ку нему сторонним антивирусом. Также как OSSP (Оутпост, ныне почивший в бозе) или Comodo. 


born написал(а):


> Не знаю, какие там у них отношения, но действительно, драйвера несколько тяжеловесны. Впрочем особого подтормаживания я не наблюдаю. Сильные баги были в октябре 2016 года, когда "мелкомягкие" разродились сырейшей, недоработанной, кривой версией 1607. Вот тогда и я даже подумывал о сносе ZA к которому просто привык и он меня не подводил. Файрволл там, по внешности старый, а по сути новый. Дорабатывается и не потихоньку, а нормально так. Что же до их легендарных задержек с автоматическим обновлением версий и полуручным ( раз в сутки) обновлением баз, то это политика компании по отношению к пользователям бесплатного продукта. В платной версии всё это совершенно не тревожит, так как делается быстро и в срок.


Не возникало желания купить полноценный. Судя по редким тестам, разница в эффективности мало. Просто в платной версии добавлено облако (которого нет в бесплатном) и обновления почаще идут. Это точно не стОит тех денег, что просят за продукт (а скидки там редкие и их продукты со скидкой обычно дороже, чем у конкурентов без).

То что файрвол старый - это неоднозначненько. С одной стороны, от файрвола нужно что?:
-закрыть порты
-показывать что и откуда лезет в интернет и блокировать, если недоверенное.
Но, с другой стороны...
Есть куча зловредов, которые умеют прикидываться дугими приложениями и пользовать "штатные", открытые для других приложений, порты. Методами прошлых десятилетий такое уже не заблокируешь.
Раз технологии старые то и ресурсы используются "по старому". Впрочем это касается большинства антивирусов. Как пример -поэтому многие ав. зависают во время сканирования тонн зловредов, как это любят делать тестеры.


born написал(а):


> Так вот, вышла очередная версия15.1.522.17528, которая несколько улучшила быстродействие. Видимо это влияние того патча, который запустил Касперский для своих продуктов из-за неудовлетворительных результатов тестов на быстродействие в новейших сборках Windows. Других предположений у меня нет и данных тоже, т.к. никто ничего не пишет.


Очень даже может быть.

В целом продукт слаб против новых угроз. Впрочем большинство продуктов-конкурентов тоже. Плюс лет 5 тому была разгромная статья про слив инфы на сторонние серверы. ZA коннектился к сайтам, которые не имели ничего общего с CheckPoint, отсылал какие-то данные, а объяснить - зачем, сотрудники компании не смогли. Потом шумиху замяли и всё забылось.


----------



## born

Theriollaria написал(а):


> -закрыть порты
> -показывать что и откуда лезет в интернет и блокировать, если недоверенное.


Это он делает без проблем. Плюс к тому можно пресечь подгрузку модулей ActivX, фрагментов, отслеживания ARP, отлично сопротивляется сканированию портов. Это достаточные мероприятия для базовой и неплохой защиты от хакинга. Вкупе со слежением за реестром и файлом хост чувствуешь себя уверенно. А он у меня стоит уже больше 6 лет, на двух системах.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> В целом продукт слаб против новых угроз.


Не всё так плохо. Скорее крепкий середнячок. К тому же если система ухоженная, то ресурсы он, своими тремя процессами,не сильно грузит. А для игроманов есть "игровой режим", включаемый одной кнопкой. Пару лет назад он у меня лихо выловил Petya (тот ранний вариант, не прошлогодний) и несколько "дженериков".


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Плюс лет 5 тому была разгромная статья про слив инфы на сторонние серверы. ZA коннектился к сайтам, которые не имели ничего общего с CheckPoint, отсылал какие-то данные, а объяснить - зачем, сотрудники компании не смогли. Потом шумиху замяли и всё забылось.


Все антивирусы- шпионы первоклассные, со своими привилегиями и доступами. Касперский на этом и погорел. Впрочем, про его шашни всем было известно и ранее, так что эти израильско-американско-белорусские ребятишки не исключение. Хотят всё знать.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Есть куча зловредов, которые умеют прикидываться дугими приложениями


Да бесфайловые вирусы и спецдырки в операционках для разных там спецслужб. Эту заразу не извести, они, по любому, заставят разработчиков оставлять им "ходы". Что поделаешь, это государства. А с ними бороться может только другое государство, что мы и наблюдаем.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Не возникало желания купить полноценный.


Пользовал и платный, тот, конечно, получше шевелится. Но для моих целей хватает и бесплатного в паре с веб-зонтиком Adguard . Получается неплохо. Да, это дорогой продукт, рассчитан на рынок Штатов и Израиля, где он суперпопулярен. У этих деньги есть.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Это точно не стОит тех денег, что просят за продукт


Согласен. Поэтому с 2015 года сижу на бесплатной версии. Полёт нормальный. К тому же. как вы справедливо заметили, альтернативы тоже не блещут, а то и откровенно убогие самописные поделки. Ну или громоздкие и дорогие платные комбайны, которые тоже не айс.


----------

